# Zombie Pumpkins



## EvilMel

Hey guys, not sure if you've seen this or not, BUT...here's a really cool website for Halloween patterns.

Zombie Pumpkins! - pumpkin carving patterns - Welcome

It's like a $2 donation to join, then you can print out all the designs that you want. I am particularly fond of the slashers ones, but that's my thing.

There's some watermelon or tiki carving stuff too that you guys might be interested in if you want some boring old July 4th tiki party. hah hah.


----------



## brandywine1974

Nice!! Those are some of the coolest patterns I have ever seen. I will definitly be using some. Nice find! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rikki

I got a membership last year for $2 but it's gone up this year. It's $5 now (not that it's not worth the extra three!). I printed out a ton of them so I don't know if I'll re-up this year. May just wait until 2009 to get a new membership.


----------



## EvilMel

That's funny. It's been $2 for the past three years. I wonder why the huge mark up.

But yeah...I'm totally going to pay it anyways! hah hah.


----------



## St0ney

Zombie Pumpkins membership is still by Donation .

You give what you Want or Take (It's an honor system)


And It's still $2 - (for basic membership)

Zombie Pumpkins! - pumpkin carving patterns - Join Now!


St0ney


----------



## Rikki

No, not for unlimited. If you read underneath it says that it's $2 for 2 patterns. It's $5, $10, or $15 for unlimited access and $20 for unlimited access plus exclusive content during the Halloween season.


----------



## St0ney

Rikki said:


> No, not for unlimited. If you read underneath it says that it's $2 for 2 patterns. It's $5, $10, or $15 for unlimited access and $20 for unlimited access plus exclusive content during the Halloween season.


Yea I didn't word that right. 

What I meant by honor system - 

what your looking to take is what the donation should be based on.

if folks are looking to download one or two patterns then the 2 bucks work.
if they are looking to download the entire site (then they should pay more).

Going by my web stats - almost everyone will download ALL the patterns.
(And yea bandwidth cost money).

if Folks are looking to download all of zombies patterns they should be paying the 15 or 20 dollars, Ryan spends a good amount of time designing these patterns. 
And he should get paid for his time, and effort.

I join zombie every year, and many other pattern sites.
And enjoy carving other people's patterns as much as my own.


----------



## Rikki

No worries, and I agree. I'd almost pay the $20 just to see what the exclusive content is! I most likely will next year.


----------



## EvilMel

St0ney said:


> if Folks are looking to download all of zombies patterns they should be paying the 15 or 20 dollars, Ryan spends a good amount of time designing these patterns.
> And he should get paid for his time, and effort.
> 
> I join zombie every year, and many other pattern sites.
> And enjoy carving other people's patterns as much as my own.


DUDE! You know the guy who does those???

Tell him I'm a huge fan and have been using them for a few years now!

I tell everyone I know about it.

I can't tell you how many comments I get on his patterns. I didn't know about this exclusive content thing. woo hoooo!


----------



## St0ney

EvilMel said:


> DUDE! You know the guy who does those???
> 
> Tell him I'm a huge fan and have been using them for a few years now!
> 
> I tell everyone I know about it.
> 
> I can't tell you how many comments I get on his patterns. I didn't know about this exclusive content thing. woo hoooo!


I only know Ryan online (not in person) but will say he is a great guy and an awesome artist. All of his patterns/stencils are all high quality. 

He spends hours upon hours to create patterns that are somewhat simple to carve. It's site's like his that make Halloween the 2nd biggest holiday .

On his site he also offers a forum (freaky fourm) - to discuss carving, artwork, request.
Jump on and say Hello ! 

St0ney


----------



## EvilMel

Neat!

I've got too many forums as it is. I can't add another one! hah hah. I will definitely join both of your sites this year though. It's going to be prime pumpkin carving season for me very very soon!


----------



## Aylortay

Kind of a late reply but I am friends with Ryan ("in real life") and I know he works VERY hard on this stuff so it's always nice to hear that people like it  I'll pass the thread url along!


----------



## EvilMel

Please do! I tell everyone about his site and I carve his pumpkin patterns EVERY single year. I have for a few years now.


----------

